# Software Build v10.2 2019.40.50.5 79b51bc (12/28/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected this morning on a Model 3 Performance in Queensland, Australia.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

2019.40.50.5 79b51bc showing on a dozen cars on TeslaFi. Hopefully lots of bug fixes on the bugs reported in 2919.40.50.1....


----------



## Pink Duck (Jun 11, 2019)

Received 2019.40.2.5 last night to my UK S, advertising Smart Summon (beta) in addition to Automatic Wiper Improvements etc. of 2019.40.2.1 I previously had. Though unfortunately unable to test with the latest app, as it started to crash for me as of build 388 on Android 7.1.2. However, since it still requires Bluetooth connection and limits to a maximum distance of 20 metre before requiring manual drive it's fairly pointless for now.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

For anyone who installs this, I’d like to know if the ping-ponging is fixed. Probably not but would be good if that was the case.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm not sure this version is a bug fix for US vehicles. It looks more like it's being used to roll out some previously unavailable functionality to other countries; e.g., a limited version of Smart Summon.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

As the good doctor says, it looks like it's going out to the UK and Australia mostly.


----------



## PA-pilot (Jul 19, 2016)

In PA and just received xx.5. Installing now.


----------



## obaben (Dec 29, 2019)

in NY, installing xx.5 now


----------



## ipher (Oct 24, 2019)

Just installed the update (US). The release notes looked the same as 2019.40.50.1.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

ipher said:


> Just installed the update (US). The release notes looked the same as 2019.40.50.1.


Which means it is bug fixes. I just went and hit both cars, but I got SW is up to date. Installs are really picking up as noted in the last few posts. Thinking it is past time for a map update too, over 6 months old. Bring on some big downloads.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

PA-pilot said:


> In PA and just received xx.5. Installing now.


I'm in PA too, but I guess that "Advance" setting, for getting software, doesn't work anymore, as this is now the 3rd or 4th time in a row, where I don't get it right away, when it's released. My car says I'm up to date, with 50.1.


----------



## lancegoddard (Apr 21, 2016)

Just installed on my car in Northern California but I’m 825 miles away in Phoenix. Pretty cool. I assume also that it’s just a bug fix.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

sterickson said:


> I'm in PA too, but I guess that "Advance" setting, for getting software, doesn't work anymore, as this is now the 3rd or 4th time in a row, where I don't get it right away, when it's released. My car says I'm up to date, with 50.1.


I read somewhere that over 80% of owners have selected advanced updates. So the benefit of the option has been substantially lessened.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> I read somewhere that over 80% of owners have selected advanced updates. So the benefit of the option has been substantially lessened.


And that's assuming it actually does anything at all. Remember the elevator placebo door close button that is connected to nothing.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> Remember the elevator placebo door close button that is connected to nothing.


WHAT?!?!?!?! That button doesn't do ANYTHING? I've been using that button for years!!!


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Jason Krellner said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?! That button doesn't do ANYTHING? I've been using that button for years!!!


One time I was visiting a friend in Santa Cruz, California. I couldn't figure out why I was never getting a walk signal to cross a busy street. It turns out that you actually did need to push the button to get the walk signal! I was so used to placebo buttons for that purpose that I didn't think to press it. Ironically, I now live near another intersection with a non-placebo "to cross street" button.


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

"Illusion of control: Why the world is full of buttons that don't work"
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/placebo-buttons-design/index.html


----------



## Slyicep (Dec 29, 2019)

FF35 said:


> For anyone who installs this, I'd like to know if the ping-ponging is fixed. Probably not but would be good if that was the case.


I posted this on another thread. I've tested over 100 miles and this solved the problem for me.

I was reading an article about the different reboot types for the Tesla. Basically, soft, hard and power off/reset. The power off method actually powers off pretty much everything in the car (it's eerie not hearing anything while sitting in the car). I did a "Power Off" to see if it would help with the ping pong since I've tried everything else.

Go to the "Safety & Security" in settings. Press "POWER OFF" and wait at least two minutes (very important). You will start hearing things power down during that time. After at least two minutes, hit the brake to power on the car. This apparently reboots everything including the cameras and sensors.

On a side note, take out your USB drive before rebooting and put it back in after it boots up if you are having issues with voice commands. This is a known fix by a Tesla support person. There is a bug that doesn't allow the communications portion of the software to reboot if the USB is in there.

Let me know! I'm very curious (and happy I didn't get sick on NOA anymore)


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Are you saying that a reboot solved your ping-ponging?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Increment to the very last digit indicates this is just various bug fixes and nothing will show in the release notes. Big changes happen on the 1, 2, or 3rd digits


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

GDN said:


> Which means it is bug fixes. I just went and hit both cars, but I got SW is up to date. Installs are really picking up as noted in the last few posts. Thinking it is past time for a map update too, over 6 months old. Bring on some big downloads.


I think I got a map update with 50.1 on 24th because my download was 1.4GB


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

fazluke said:


> I think I got a map update with 50.1 on 24th because my download was 1.4GB


Your map version is displayed on same screen as the SW version, check it out there.


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

GDN said:


> Your map version is displayed on same screen as the SW version, check it out there.


2019.20-10487


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

Just received this update on my LR RWD out here in Saint Louis.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Same here, I think it's starting a major roll out.

We need to call this the new years eve (almost) release.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I see 50.5 still can't tell what day it is. 

I have scheduled departure (weekdays only) enabled and after updating to 50.5, it decided to start charging to get me close to 211 MTE again (70%). I'm at 200 MTE on 120v 20a. I tried twice to cancel charging, hoping it would change to scheduled for 6:15 a.m. This is getting old.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Goodbye 50.1, and good riddance!


----------



## Scrannel (Oct 2, 2019)

Just installed, Malibu.


----------



## Hdez (Apr 18, 2019)

sterickson said:


> I'm in PA too, but I guess that "Advance" setting, for getting software, doesn't work anymore, as this is now the 3rd or 4th time in a row, where I don't get it right away, when it's released. My car says I'm up to date, with 50.1.


Mine is the same way, but I've noticed that whenever I read that there's a new software I just go to my car, switch the software function from Advance to Standard, close the window, open it again and switch back to Advance, a few minutes later I get whatever update is available. I did this earlier this evening and sure enough I'm stalling 40.50.5 right now. Go figure.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

SkipperOFMO said:


> Just received this update on my LR RWD out here in Saint Louis.


this was a rather small update.


----------



## Hollywood7 (Sep 14, 2017)

With the past few updates has anyone noticed any improvements in using Smart Summon?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Please try to keep this thread on-topic. If you want to discuss something that's not specific to this release of software, please find a more appropriate thread.

EDIT: Sorry, that was probably too curt and conveyed the impression that I was upset or annoyed. I didn't mean to. Nobody is in trouble or anything. I didn't mean it to sound like a reprimand. Just a reminder to try to make posts in an appropriate thread.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

Hollywood7 said:


> With the past few updates has anyone noticed any improvements in using Smart Summon?


I haven't, including the bug where the mirrors stay folded. At least you can now use voice commands to deploy them. When that works.

I will say I love having the car back out of the spot and start driving to me as I walk to it.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> Please try to keep this thread on-topic. If you want to discuss something that's not specific to this release of software, please find a more appropriate thread.


May I ask what this is in reference to? There were five or so posts about placebo buttons; perhaps that was it? There were also (related) posts about how to get new updates, and a post about firmware nomenclature. All those posts got good engagement. Perhaps there were also posts that were shifted to another thread.

The problem with vague requests we've got to guess what is considered problematic, and that may result in some people erring on the side of caution, and others feeling annoyed when someone doesn't err on the side of caution. And particularly since there's now the separate streamlined information threads for new firmware families, the harm done by digressions that last for a handful of posts doesn't seem to me to be large.

Don't get me wrong--moderation is important, and is generally done quite well on TOO. If there were two pages of discussion on politics, that should be excised from the thread. If there were posts that applied specifically to a different firmware update, that should be moved to the correct firmware update. But people aren't going to go to another thread to participate in short but quasi-relevant digressions or banter; they'll either keep doing it in the firmware threads or they'll stop altogether. And I, for one, find some of those short digressions to be helpful, and some of the brief banter to be humanizing.

And yes, I'm aware of the irony that we now have a two-post digression on minimizing digressions.  Feel free to move it to another thread.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

DocScott said:


> May I ask what this is in reference to? There were five or so posts about placebo buttons; perhaps that was it? There were also (related) posts about how to get new updates, and a post about firmware nomenclature. All those posts got good engagement. Perhaps there were also posts that were shifted to another thread.
> 
> The problem with vague requests we've got to guess what is considered problematic, and that may result in some people erring on the side of caution, and others feeling annoyed when someone doesn't err on the side of caution. And particularly since there's now the separate streamlined information threads for new firmware families, the harm done by digressions that last for a handful of posts doesn't seem to me to be large.
> 
> ...


This moderation is a very fine line. What I'll add to it is that the request is just to stay on topic, simply that, it doesn't have to be anything more. It's truly not trying to call anyone out, it wasn't about a grave injustice, it is simply a reminder to stay on topic if someone isn't or wasn't. If the post isn't truly about the topic of the thread, there is likely another thread that could be used or created.

I get what you are saying, if someone asked to remain on topic, it's natural to go look at what was off topic and then correct that. It's hard to do because we've already moved those truly off topic posts to another thread. So you are reading a thread, everyone gets the reminder in thread to stay on topic, it is simply that, a reminder, an ask. It shouldn't offend anyone, just steer back to the topic and find or create a new thread for the topic that doesn't match.

To clarify this time, there were 12 posts (a full 1/3 of the thread at the time), one of them being even mine, that were about how to better get a wifi signal to be able to download a SW upgrade. While they were good conversation and pointers, they truly had nothing to do with this SW release. We chose to move them to a more appropriate thread where that topic has previous discussion.

We are trying to allow more banter (some like that and some don't) but it doesn't mean that we won't still move some posts and add an occasional reminder to stay on topic. Everyone that is a member here has the abilitiy to start a new thread or add to other threads, so just help us out by thinking twice, if the post isn't about the current thread topic, maybe do a search and post where more appropriate. Some off topic posts will stay, but a topic that likely changes the whole purpose of the thread will not.

Edit - I'll even go one further and share the posts and where they were moved. We promise you in another 4 days when many people have this release, this thread will be much easier to read without these posts and the thread we moved them to is one nice on topic thread of the same topic, with some newer material in it. 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/update-not-downloading.13895/


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

Hdez said:


> Mine is the same way, but I've noticed that whenever I read that there's a new software I just go to my car, switch the software function from Advance to Standard, close the window, open it again and switch back to Advance, a few minutes later I get whatever update is available. I did this earlier this evening and sure enough I'm stalling 40.50.5 right now. Go figure.


I've tried that, and it always checks for a new version, then tells me I have the latest already.

Edit: Just got the alert and am installing it now (3:15 PM Eastern, 2019/12/30).


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Moderating is hard. I've done it, in a forum full of hyperactive, mod friendly, 20-somethings. Not easy.

Please keep the banter and the tangents present as best you can. If a thread truly starts to go off into the weeds, by all means move it. But the banter and some of the slightly-off-topic posts are what keeps a forum fresh and someplace that people want to visit. And often lead to great discoveries! I understand it's always a judgement call, just wanted to add feedback that keeping posts too religiously on-topic tend to be a turn-off by more posters than not. 

Thanks for all the work to make this a good forum.

Staying on topic, I haven't gotten this yet but just had a "camera blinded obscured" warning today. Anyone with the new software have that pop up yet? I'm hoping it's one of the "bugs" that get addressed. The new software seems hyper-sensitive to strong sunlight.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Homelink in this version (and probably in 50.1 too) now supports a D-Mode. Previously this mode was available only for models S and X. This mode is required to operate Sommer evo+/Pearl 922MHz, Sommer 310MHz (TX03-310 on the back of the transmitter), and Direct Drive 310MHz (blue buttons on the transmitter) openers (https://homelink.com/tesla).
I tried to program my Sommer Direct Drive but without success . Well, have to wait for another firmware update, I guess.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

This update did nothing for the voice command issues for me. Still same as the previous version. I can't test the text messaging replying either since the voice won't work.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

A couple of observations after about 60 miles on NOA with 50.5 today. Merge onto interstates was pretty smooth with proper acceleration, blend, and nearly immediate lane change to the left lane(only 2 lanes on this interstate, and my speed is set to +9mph). I found ping-ponging to be very minimal, but I'm not terribly sensitive to this. I noticed that movement within the lane to give large vehicles a wider berth seems to have gone away. While the car was quick to move left into the passing lane, at no time would it move back right out of the passing lane. The car has turned in to one of those A-holes who rides in the left lane and forces faster vehicles to go right to pass them. How very American of Tesla!

The car now prepares for exit about 1 mile before exit instead of the previous 2 miles(much more appropriate). The blinker is still late for exit, and now the car slows to speed limit at exit. To me, this seemed too abrupt and I worried about traffic behind me. The max speed indicator on the ramp counted down 5mph at the time down to 40mph.

IMHO, this update did very little to improve NOA, perhaps a half step backwards. But I can see that changes are being made to try to improve the experience, they just don't always hit the mark.


----------



## rpreuss (Jan 5, 2019)

Sjohnson20 said:


> This update did nothing for the voice command issues for me. Still same as the previous version. I can't test the text messaging replying either since the voice won't work.


I just spent 30 minutes in my driveway trying the voice commands. Everyone was recognized, either doing what I asked, telling me that the command was recognized (but it did repeat it on the screen), or saying it was not implemented yet. Not once was I told to "Try saying navigate to Palo Alto". So I would say that something seems to have been done to fix the voice commands. BUT, I may have just been lucky. with 50.1 it had gotten pretty bad with maybe a 80 - 90% failure rate. I was on LTE at the time even though I was in wi-fi range.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

victor said:


> Homelink in this version (and probably in 50.1 too) now supports a D-Mode. Previously this mode was available only for models S and X. This mode is required to operate Sommer evo+/Pearl 922MHz, Sommer 310MHz (TX03-310 on the back of the transmitter), and Direct Drive 310MHz (blue buttons on the transmitter) openers (https://homelink.com/tesla).
> I tried to program my Sommer Direct Drive but without success . Well, have to wait for another firmware update, I guess.


How do you know it's supported now, even though you couldn't get it to work?


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

garsh said:


> How do you know it's supported now, even though you couldn't get it to work?


When you start to configure a homelink connection, it offer you a choice to select between a standard mode and a d-mode. This selection wasn't here before. And with d-mode you don't need a remote to pair up with your car.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

rpreuss said:


> I just spent 30 minutes in my driveway trying the voice commands. Everyone was recognized, either doing what I asked, telling me that the command was recognized (but it did repeat it on the screen), or saying it was not implemented yet. Not once was I told to "Try saying navigate to Palo Alto". So I would say that something seems to have been done to fix the voice commands. BUT, I may have just been lucky. with 50.1 it had gotten pretty bad with maybe a 80 - 90% failure rate. I was on LTE at the time even though I was in wi-fi range.


i just tried again and it worked fine. Seems to depend on when I try.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

FRC said:


> ... While the car was quick to move left into the passing lane, at no time would it move back right out of the passing lane. The car has turned in to one of those A-holes who rides in the left lane and forces faster vehicles to go right to pass them. How very American of Tesla! ...


I was really hoping they would have fixed that. It's been a problem for several releases now, and really needs to be fixed.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> The new software seems hyper-sensitive to strong sunlight.


Same here. Couldn't use NOA at all this morning on the way to the airport!


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

tencate said:


> Same here. Couldn't use NOA at all this morning on the way to the airport!


Not any more sensitive, just making sure you are better informed. The winter months are more prone to sun blindness due to the lower sun angles throughout the day. You will start to see this issue slowly decrease as the days start to get longer now that we are past the winter equinox.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> Not any more sensitive, just making sure you are better informed.


Perhaps true... but at 35 degrees latitude, the sun angles aren't all that different winter to summer, the roads are currently dry with very little snow. This is the car's 3rd winter too and the first time we've had issues with not being able to use autopilot at all for long portions of a drive. Interesting. Was trying to demo autopilot and it simply wouldn't most all morning. Having said that, tonight heading back, late afternoon and sunset, I had the visor down and couldn't see without a hand in front of my eyes and the car didn't complain at all! Very weird. Wonder if it was a fogged forward-cameras pocket instead of the sun this morning? No way to know I guess.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

tencate said:


> Perhaps true... but at 35 degrees latitude, the sun angles aren't all that different winter to summer, the roads are currently dry with very little snow. This is the car's 3rd winter too and the first time we've had issues with not being able to use autopilot at all for long portions of a drive. Interesting. Was trying to demo autopilot and it simply wouldn't most all morning. Having said that, tonight heading back, late afternoon and sunset, I had the visor down and couldn't see without a hand in front of my eyes and the car didn't complain at all! Very weird. Wonder if it was a fogged forward-cameras pocket instead of the sun this morning? No way to know I guess.


Interesting observations. Camera obstruction/blindness is an issue that is going to need to be addressed at some point in the future. Otherwise when we get to FSD we're going to see a bunch of cars that might in some situations simply need to stop in the middle of the road.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

victor said:


> When you start to configure a homelink connection, it offer you a choice to select between a standard mode and a d-mode. This selection wasn't here before. And with d-mode you don't need a remote to pair up with your car.


OTOH, it could simply be that they've made that code common between the S, X and 3, but forgot to put in a conditional to not display d-mode as an option on the 3.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> Not any more sensitive, just making sure you are better informed. The winter months are more prone to sun blindness due to the lower sun angles throughout the day. You will start to see this issue slowly decrease as the days start to get longer now that we are past the winter equinox.


Driving in similar circumstances last year didn't result in loss in functionality. So not just better informed, but less capable too.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Got this last night and so far it suuuuuucks. 

1. Voice commands WAY reduced again. Either not working at all or working with huge lag. 
2. Voice command pane freezing. At one point during my commute this morning, the volume froze. Could not adjust up or down even though the "indicator" on the screen was showing I was adjusting. Had to re-boot mid screen. 
3. Auto lane changes seem to be more hesitant again. 
4. Still ping-ponging
5. The "thou shall not overtake with almighty closing speed" is back. It kind of faded out there, but now I saw it again this morning in full force. Slowed me down like 8 MPH below my target speed because there was a lumbering truck in the right lane. IMO, that's not all that safe. If I'm doing the speed limit and someone is in the right lane going very slow below the limit, don't slow me down too!

I did reboot last night (two buttons plus brake) after the install. I'm hoping that a nice sleep after the drive in this morning kind of resets everything. Because it needs it. 

Oh, and the one bug I wanted fixed, isn't. (that when the texts are read to you it doesn't mute your audio programming volume). Also, my nav voice is set to off. But if it's reading a text and your nav starts talking...you get the damn nav voice talking over your text!!!


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

Needsdecaf said:


> Got this last night and so far it suuuuuucks.
> 
> 1. Voice commands WAY reduced again. Either not working at all or working with huge lag.


Agreed. Voice commands in 2019.40.50.1 were finally working for me. Then I installed this one, and although it is recognizing my speech (prints what I said on the screen) it keeps telling me its an unrecognized command. And this is with me trying out commands that are in the list of those known to work. Took me 20 tries to get it to open the owners manual! And I did a full power off reboot before trying.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

motocoder said:


> Agreed. Voice commands in 2019.40.50.1 were finally working for me. Then I installed this one, and although it is recognizing my speech (prints what I said on the screen) it keeps telling me its an unrecognized command. And this is with me trying out commands that are in the list of those known to work. Took me 20 tries to get it to open the owners manual! And I did a full power off reboot before trying.


You are going to see this for a while. Has very little to do with the update as it's a server side issue. As soon as people get the update they all want to try everything out so the demand on the servers is artificially elevated beyond normal usage. Hopefully Tesla will spin up some more hardware to account for the loads soon.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

Has anyone lost satellite view on maps with this release? Tried to use voice command with no luck. Globe indicator that was in corner of map no longer there, just supercharger location icon.
Maybe moved somewhere else but could not find any navagition settings for that option anywhere.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Jim H said:


> Has anyone lost satellite view on maps with this release? Tried to use voice command with no luck. Globe indicator that was in corner of map no longer there, just supercharger location icon.
> Maybe moved somewhere else but could not find any navagition settings for that option anywhere.


Still present for me.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Jim H said:


> Has anyone lost satellite view on maps with this release? Tried to use voice command with no luck. Globe indicator that was in corner of map no longer there, just supercharger location icon.
> Maybe moved somewhere else but could not find any navagition settings for that option anywhere.


Works for me. Do you have Premium Connectivity? You'll lose satellite view without that, and I think it expires for many people today. You can verify Premium Connectivity status by logging into your account, Manage you vehicle, and View Details.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Lane tracking seems smoother. However, the earlier generation, Y-intersections still fail. No problem as I'm used to it.

Bob Wilson


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Well that was disappointing. I got home after the update and plugged in. It would not charge until a double-****** reboot and then I could get charging to work. It complained that I had departure set for the next morning at 7:45 AM.

It is charging now, 5:31 PM, but this is not impressive.

Bob Wilson


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Bug Report voice command is now working again as of 2019.40.50.5, it even pops up this message:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ibgeek said:


> Not any more sensitive, just making sure you are better informed. The winter months are more prone to sun blindness due to the lower sun angles throughout the day. You will start to see this issue slowly decrease as the days start to get longer now that we are past the winter equinox.


Solstice you mean. Equinoxes are spring and fall.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> You are going to see this for a while. Has very little to do with the update as it's a server side issue. As soon as people get the update they all want to try everything out so the demand on the servers is artificially elevated beyond normal usage. Hopefully Tesla will spin up some more hardware to account for the loads soon.


If true, then people _without_ the new update should see voice commands degrade once large numbers of _other_ people start installing. Can anyone verify that their voice commands on 50.1 degraded once 50.5 started rolling out in large numbers?


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

Long Ranger said:


> Works for me. Do you have Premium Connectivity? You'll lose satellite view without that, and I think it expires for many people today. You can verify Premium Connectivity status by logging into your account, Manage you vehicle, and View Details.


Yep, signed up for that service, but do see a error message on my Tesla account. Sent a message since that seems to be were the problem is. Thanks.
Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

since on 2019.40.50.5 Teslafi (and occasionally the native app) will have the API fail more times than not. still waiting for the .7 update so hope this was something unintentionally broken that is the reason for the quick update(s).

here's a snapshot from last night showing the API fails


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

littlD said:


> Bug Report voice command is now working again as of 2019.40.50.5, it even pops up this message:


Haven't tried it yet this morning, but bug report didn't work at all yesterday.

From a deep sleep in the garage (on wifi), the voice commands didn't work at all.

Once on the road, many commands were not recognized or the system didn't hear me.

When it heard any request for the "defroster", "front windshield defroster", "set defroster on high" (etc) all it would do is "turning HVAC on" and keep the current HVAC setting.


----------



## rdskill (Apr 2, 2019)

FRC said:


> A couple of observations after about 60 miles on NOA with 50.5 today. Merge onto interstates was pretty smooth with proper acceleration, blend, and nearly immediate lane change to the left lane(only 2 lanes on this interstate, and my speed is set to +9mph). I found ping-ponging to be very minimal, but I'm not terribly sensitive to this. I noticed that movement within the lane to give large vehicles a wider berth seems to have gone away. While the car was quick to move left into the passing lane, at no time would it move back right out of the passing lane. The car has turned in to one of those A-holes who rides in the left lane and forces faster vehicles to go right to pass them. How very American of Tesla!
> 
> The car now prepares for exit about 1 mile before exit instead of the previous 2 miles(much more appropriate). The blinker is still late for exit, and now the car slows to speed limit at exit. To me, this seemed too abrupt and I worried about traffic behind me. The max speed indicator on the ramp counted down 5mph at the time down to 40mph.
> 
> IMHO, this update did very little to improve NOA, perhaps a half step backwards. But I can see that changes are being made to try to improve the experience, they just don't always hit the mark.


Maybe you could add which hardware version you have in your signature. I am curious of hardware v3.0 has the same issues or if the v2.x aren't capable of dealing with the required processing.


----------



## rdskill (Apr 2, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> since on 2019.40.50.5 Teslafi (and occasionally the native app) will have the API fail more times than not. still waiting for the .7 update so hope this was something unintentionally broken that is the reason for the quick update(s).
> 
> here's a snapshot from last night showing the API fails


I was curious where you found this information on Teslafi. I searched by didn't see it.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

Slyicep said:


> On a side note, take out your USB drive before rebooting and put it back in after it boots up if you are having issues with voice commands. This is a known fix by a Tesla support person. There is a bug that doesn't allow the communications portion of the software to reboot if the USB is in there.


I'm still on 50.1, but I will try this later today. Hopefully it will help because, at the moment, the new voice control is completely unusable.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

rdskill said:


> I was curious where you found this information on Teslafi. I searched by didn't see it.


Help -> Raw Data Feed is where you can find this information. I saw a few API login errors yesterday morning however haven't seen any since:


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I don't know if "bug report" works differently because I said "bug report the speed limit on this street is incorrect" and the response I got was "unknown command" (or something to that effect). I tried two more times and got the same responses.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

rdskill said:


> I was curious where you found this information on Teslafi. I searched by didn't see it.


It's under Help / Raw Data Feed. then noted in the Logger Notes column.
i did get a response back from my bug report on Teslafi saying tesla's servers were causing the problem and appears to have been corrected.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

TACC still seems a little off. These are my reproducible problems. 

The only phantom braking was a speed change, 55 mph to 40 mph, when the car took the access lane speed while driving in the outside lane of a divided, four lane road. I was passing a section where I frequently take the access road to merge into the main lanes. My speculation is a GPS error.

A second TACC problem is on my residential street, default 30 mph, the TACC indicates 45 mph when driving South-East-South. I quickly spin down the right thumbwheel. But returning home driving North-West-North, it shows no posted speed and takes the set speed. In contrast, our BMW i3-REx ('Magic Eye') reads speed signs and only takes the current vehicle speed.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> I don't know if "bug report" works differently because I said "bug report the speed limit on this street is incorrect" and the response I got was "unknown command" (or something to that effect). I tried two more times and got the same responses.


I find since 24 Dec 2019 (50.x) that my in car bug report capability has been effectively broken.

Yesterday, I was given a tip that one can still create a "time hack" type of bug report (with no details of why the report is being made) by simply pushing and holding (for about a second) the icon at the lower left of the screen that normally takes you to "quick controls" menu.

Now, when something stupid happens, I can still tap (and hold for a second) that icon and I get the "bug report has been made (or to that effect)" in the odometer card area.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Mike said:


> I find since 24 Dec 2019 (50.x) that my in car bug report capability has been effectively broken.
> 
> Yesterday, I was given a tip that one can still create a "time hack" type of bug report (with no details of why the report is being made) by simply pushing and holding (for about a second) the icon at the lower left of the screen that normally takes you to "quick controls" menu.
> 
> Now, when something stupid happens, I can still tap (and hold for a second) that icon and I get the "bug report has been made (or to that effect)" in the odometer card area.


This is a nice workaround however I wish they had a formal bug reporting portal where you could submit the following info:

Timestamp from when you filed the in-car bug report
Category of the bug
The actual problem you were experiencing in detail
Workarounds you attempted
I have been providing the above information to the service center if the bug is annoying enough as they mentioned they could route them internally to the appropriate teams. My only concern with this approach is that these folks are busy enough...


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I got 50.5 today, then just a few hours later got 50.7. Only managed one short drive on 50.5. Did they find some big bug that must be fixed immediately?
Never had two updates in the same day before.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I got 50.5 today, then just a few hours later got 50.7. Only managed one short drive on 50.5. Did they find some big bug that must be fixed immediately?
> Never had two updates in the same day before.


Same here. Downloaded 50.5 about an hour ago, went out to the car after it installed, and it said software was up to date. Rebooted, checked for updates, and now it's downloading 50.7. It's as though 50.7 was just an incremental update to 50.5.

Since some of the V10 downloads have been only a couple hundred MB, versus the consistent 400-600MB I saw for every update under V9, it makes me think they've migrated to smaller, more modular firmware deployments, which may occasionally warrant a "waypoint" release.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Same here. Downloaded 50.5 about an hour ago, went out to the car after it installed, and it said software was up to date. Rebooted, checked for updates, and now it's downloading 50.7. It's as though 50.7 was just an incremental update to 50.5.
> 
> Since some of the V10 downloads have been only a couple hundred MB, versus the consistent 400-600MB I saw for every update under V9, it makes me think they've migrated to smaller, more modular firmware deployments, which may occasionally warrant a "waypoint" release.


Agreed, so I wonder if .5 is required before .7... curious if anyone skips .5


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I had .5 for 24 hours before going to .7 - you could be on to something.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Agreed, so I wonder if .5 is required before .7... curious if anyone skips .5


I see some on TeslaFi going from .1 to .7.

And I've been on .5 since Sunday, no .7 yet, so I think it's just Elon with his random number generator laughing as we try to find a method to it all.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

The earlier versions had symptoms of random core smashers. Not in the critical code but things would break that required a RESET to clear. IF they've gone to a modular software approach, hopefully the symptoms of random code smasher(s) will go away.

Bob Wilson


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

JWardell said:


> I got 50.5 today, then just a few hours later got 50.7. Only managed one short drive on 50.5. Did they find some big bug that must be fixed immediately?
> Never had two updates in the same day before.


Neither 50.5 nor 50.7 fixed any of the voice control issues I was having. However, with 50.7 (didn't check 50.5), I was able to use "go home" and "go to work" when I switched the language to English. It still doesn't work when I use French.


----------

